# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  هدف المريخ في مباراته ضد مريخ الفاشر في الدورة الثانية من ممتاز 2019- 2020

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يعتلي الصدارة متجاوزا الهلال بنقطتين
الف مبروك وعقبال الكاس بإذن الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ 
واصل المريخ انتصاراته وفاز مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد الخرطوم على السلاطين بهدف نجمه سيف تيري في شوط اللعب الثاني ليرتفع بنقاطه ل 68 نقطة متصدرا بطولة الدوري الممتاز بفارق نقطتين عن الهلال الذي تعادل مع الهلال الفاشر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*مليون مبروووووك الفوز ونرجو الله التتويج بالبطوله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الزعيم منعم
اسعدتنا انتصارات الزعيم كثيرا

*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*الف مليون مليار مبرووووك
                        	*

----------

